# My type. Always in question . . .



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

@Drunk Parrot

So, I can see ENTP, but at other times I've gone for INTP, INTJ, ENTJ, ESTP, INFJ, ENFP.

First test I took was INTP, but I needed a more definitive answer so kept coming back on here and reconsidering. I'd say my hallmark is needing absolute intellectual certainty. At intervals I throw out everything I think I know and come back to it with a clean slate.

I use abstract essences I see in others, auras maybe, to type them. Not everyone has a strong one, and about 15% of the time I can't put my finger on it. Typing by aura mentally feels the exact same thing as trying to remember someone's name, its on the tip of your tongue, then you usually have it. 

I use auras because in my mind type must be 'real' to be useful. I need to be able to see the similarity vividly in real time. I started with obvious ones like the John Wayne ESTP aura. Which may also be ESTP 8w7, but I don't know as much about Enneagram because I can't see it by aura, unlike MBTI.

Auras are irrational, but I use them anyway because they are neat, and also so I can tell myself I have a unique system.

I don't know how they line up with tests, but I basically have faith they work.

That seems to put N first. But beyond that? Hard to say.

ENTP has the wacky professor image, so yeah, not it.

I am a loner. Being close to people compromises objectivity unless you establish the relationship knowing your goals from day 1. Also I don't feel like most relationships are more than wasted time I could be using to develop myself. But I'm just a Senior in college, so this might change . . .

The Chaotic Neutral orientation fits me well. I do tell myself I care for larger causes, but in practice nothing motivates me less. I don't do harm either, though, because that's stupid, petty, and childish. 

I love Sun Tzu's Art of War. It's been my personal philosophy since Senior year of high school. The bits about the leader having no personality don't square with America, but the rest is great. I'm not especially leaderlike, btw. I don't take the time to invest in people, and they usually sense I have no loyalty to them. Its a massive flaw, but I don't know how to change it because I don't want to get bogged down in anyone's personal life right now.

Like with a narcissist, people have always loved me at first, but then we never get any closer. I don't think I'm a narcissist because I'm realistic about where I'm at and I don't want your praise or compliments, but I'm saying the effect is similar. So my strength is in lots of weak connections. I've been highly successful in the college professional job market, mainly due to this.

What do you think?


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

@Swordsman of Mana @_Entropic_


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

I think ISTP or INTP seem likely, but don't have that much to go on here.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ISTP probably. Beta aristocracy very prominent here.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Blue Soul said:


> I think ISTP or INTP seem likely, but don't have that much to go on here.


What should I add? I didn't want to be boring or verbose.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

URLteenth said:


> What should I add? I didn't want to be boring or verbose.


An honest description of yourself in your own words takes you much further than talk about theory. Pour your soul out, get the source material (yourself) into words. If you don't know what to talk about, filling out a questionnaire usually helps alot.

Why not pick Entropic's one? 

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/109783-yet-another-questionnaire.html


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Entropic said:


> ISTP probably. Beta aristocracy very prominent here.


I overwhelmingly favor the social instinct in Enneagram. Would you say that goes with Beta, is independent of Beta, or maybe it could explain why I am not Beta if I were another type? That's a point I've always used to justify why I'm not Beta, despite a lot of aristocracy.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

3. My cover letter. I am a problem solver. I always succeed at tasks where I am given plenty of latitude to design my approach, no matter the odds. I find unique problems to be highly motivating. I can function in a routine order, but excel at novelty.

4. Who am I? I have very little fixed identity, or am else delusional about myself. I model myself according to what I read. MBTI types are part of this, as is Sun Tzu. I want to be supremely effective, form fitting function. I don't want to be a pawn. Because that means I lack control and ability to make events change according to what I want.

5. I am perceived positively. It varies how they describe me because my behavior changes radically from one setting to the next. There are huge discrepancies. On PerC I have changed behavior a few times. Read a sample of my different time periods. I am definitely very disingenuous, partly for amusement but also because I'm experimenting with what persona achieves what result. And also I like to be a troll, lol.

6. I am not that concerned with values. In theory I like fairness, but I would in many circumstances forget that. I play a lot of games with myself and others, so I don't really know my own core. That's why 3 resonates with me.

7. I deal with it. I like some change, not other change. I would survive most things, or would I? I am pretty ignorant when it comes to that. 

8. I solve the problem if I am under stress, or I bail. I don't stay indefinitely, I need a fast solution. Unless I created it myself knowingly. Then I feel in control and don't feel stress.

9. I am laughing or calm or satisfied. Too general of a question, when am I enjoying myself?

10. I like socializing in binges. Then move on. All forms are okay, but one on one is more useful because on topic.

11. Society is amazing. I'm all about analysis of it. It just is. I see it and people as a complex mechanism I need to understand so that when I decide my big goal I can move society, or the relevant part, with me.

12. Part of society. It is. Nothing more than that.

13. I like chaos in the sense of freedom. Also I feel I have the upper hand in chaos because I get the chance to move up fast. Order is when the music stops and we all gran the nearest chair. So since I want to move society, I like chaos.

14. I fear lots of stuff. But my mind is poisoned here by ennea fears. Dunno which is right. Nothing stands out too much .

15. I don't want a lot beyond comfort and success. Being a great leader would be cool, but its probably not realistic so I'm not trying too hard. Understanding society is easier, so I'm taking that for step one.

16. Energy comes from sleep. And being interested.

17. I like type as a neat tool with many applications. Its aa framework that helps flesh out Sun Tzu. I am Ne Ni. Lol. I like all types in different moods, but I don't want to be alpha or beta quadra. Being a Typeless Wonder extra specialist snowflake appeals to my ego.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Double post. But while I'm at it, @Blue Soul and @Figure . @TreeBob , how's that for bold!


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

URLteenth said:


> Double post. But while I'm at it, @Blue Soul and @Figure . @TreeBob , how's that for bold!


Thank you. I would love if you did question 2 as well.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

URLteenth said:


> @_Drunk Parrot_
> 
> So, I can see ENTP, but at other times I've gone for INTP, INTJ, ENTJ, ESTP, INFJ, ENFP.
> 
> ...


Right now you're a sure Psionic in _Dark Sun_. In _Ultima_, etc., probably a Paladin.

As for MBTI, suggest you take the DNardi test --> Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes, the best available online. It's 48 questions with 5 choices each. (Hint: The middle choice is too close to 'no choice.' To get a sharper result it's best to pick one of the other four answers.)

Besides personality type, the result includes a good cognitive functions profile which helps bunches in getting your correct personality type. If you go for it, please post type(s) result and the the cognitive functions profile.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Blue Soul said:


> Thank you. I would love if you did question 2 as well.


Sure. I like the sea image. First, when I was into photography I preferred landscapes to people by a landslide. Second, it reminds me of Davy JonesmLocker in that POTC third movie. I didn't like most of that, but Davy JonesnLocker In thought was pretty original. Being at the edge of the world or being on top of it or in a holding place before birth or after death are all ideas I have an affinity for.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

URLteenth said:


> Sure. I like the sea image. First, when I was into photography I preferred landscapes to people by a landslide. Second, it reminds me of Davy JonesmLocker in that POTC third movie. I didn't like most of that, but Davy JonesnLocker In thought was pretty original. Being at the edge of the world or being on top of it or in a holding place before birth or after death are all ideas I have an affinity for.


What do you see in the pictures?


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

Based on what (very little) I have learned from typing people so far I would say you must be the intuitive type. A sensor would describe in concrete terms what they see in the picture, while the intuitive type tells what the picture brings to their mind.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

SiFan said:


> Right now you're a sure Psionic in _Dark Sun_. In _Ultima_, etc., probably a Paladin.
> 
> As for MBTI, suggest you take the DNardi test --> Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes, the best available online. It's 48 questions with 5 choices each. (Hint: The middle choice is too close to 'no choice.' To get a sharper result it's best to pick one of the other four answers.)
> 
> Besides personality type, the result includes a good cognitive functions profile which helps bunches in getting your correct personality type. If you go for it, please post type(s) result and the the cognitive functions profile.


So, I am mobile so no copy paste.

But I got INTP.

Se was avg, 25.

Si was low, 16.7

Ne was good, 35

Ni was excellent, 43.

Te was unused, 15.6

Ti was excellent, 40.

Fe was good, 31.

Fi was good, 32.

I was Catalyst temperament, weirdly for INTP. And they suggested INFJ and ENTP as alternatives. Both of which I've thought I was. 

I agree with Psionic, not sure about Paladin. Maybe.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Blue Soul said:


> What do you see in the pictures?


Those associations, mostly.

I could care less about the details. As with most photos. I have trouble absorbing sensory information in detail. All I remember now is water and sun and sand. And then I imagined someone scooping the sand out like with a shovel, and then I thought it would look like peanut butter cookie dough, and that reminded me that I haven't eaten today.

My photography philosophy is that a picture should leave one strong impression. Doing more is too hard with the limited attention span. So one vivid image that nails you with uniqueness. I rarely achieved that, but it was my goal. I think, I can't remember well now. Too many years ago.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

URLteenth said:


> Those associations, mostly.
> 
> I could care less about the details. As with most photos. I have trouble absorbing sensory information in detail. All I remember now is water and sun and sand. And then I imagined someone scooping the sand out like with a shovel, and then I thought it would look like peanut butter cookie dough, and that reminded me that I haven't eaten today.
> 
> My photography philosophy is that a picture should leave one strong impression. Doing more is too hard with the limited attention span. So one vivid image that nails you with uniqueness. I rarely achieved that, but it was my goal. I think, I can't remember well now. Too many years ago.


I think you're INTP based on what I've seen. Second option ENTP. I was leaning ISTP at first though.


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

I still think you are ENTJ 8w9 6w5 4w3 sp/so.

The way you type people sounds like the 8 talent for reading people. I do something similar. You really want to be in control of yourself as well, which is a 8 thing. 

You also seem very purposeful and premeditated, which I'd attribute to being a Ni-user and a 6-fixer. 

You're also aware of your flaws and generally very self-aware, which usually comes from a 4-fix, and you said it yourself that standing out from the rest as a special snowflake appeals to your ego - another 4 trait. 

The So-instinct is pretty evident, but I don't think it's your dominant. So-first is all about being one with a group, and you're far too much of a loner for that. Sp/So understands group dynamics and society, but the focus is on practical. I remember far too many instances of you saying you only want useful stuff. 

8w9 sp/so is also the "Macchiavelli" type, which is probably why you identify with some of the 3 traits. 3's got nothing on 8w9 sp/so when it comes to being devious though.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Remcy said:


> I still think you are ENTJ 8w9 6w5 4w3 sp/so.
> 
> The way you type people sounds like the 8 talent for reading people. I do something similar. You really want to be in control of yourself as well, which is a 8 thing.
> 
> ...


I could agree with this enneagram, don't know about ENTJ though. I don't see much Te from these posts. I was thinking he had 6, 8, 3 and 4 in the mix.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Remcy said:


> I still think you are ENTJ 8w9 6w5 4w3 sp/so.
> 
> The way you type people sounds like the 8 talent for reading people. I do something similar. You really want to be in control of yourself as well, which is a 8 thing.
> 
> ...


I was convinced by the @Vajra camp that 8 is the elite of Enneagram, reserved for Navy Seals and Caesar and not the likes of me. Most people thought I was 8, but that wasn't good enough for me. I need proof, as in I can see the aura of it in myself. Otherwise I can't be confident that I'm right.

Yep, I'm very premeditated, but in units, or projects. Stuff that falls in between the cracks, like down time, is not premeditated. 

I love Macchiavelli, although aSun Tzu is better. More comprehensive and more ethical. Because he sees strategy is ethically good, unlike the Italian who is a bit ashamed.

I focus on So because So is what matters. Its for my own interest, though. I'd argue that my interest necessarily coincides with the interest of the greater good, because if I had power maintaining it would involve taking care of my people.

I can't rule ENTJ out. Very much on the table. I can't rule out much, is the problem . I over think this.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

URLteenth said:


> Hey, I had an idea. Maybe I'm an INFJ in an Ni Ti loop, thus exhibiting some schizoid traits? Because I was thinking my defense strategy here was not particularly ENTP like. It would explain what Entropic sees as beta aristocracy. Or ISTP in Ti Ni loop, which is similar.


Fun speculations.









Meanwhile, according to your DNardi test Cognitive Profile, you're INFJ. Plus, your Catalyst temperament result is practically an INFJ description quote. Add the interesting musings about seeing "abstract essences" of others in their auras and you're pretty much locked in. Unless you object and want to justify ISTP or, even, INTP, you're an INFJ. 

Have a nice week!


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

SiFan said:


> Fun speculations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa, I can't just leave it at that! My Fe functions as a tertiary at best. If Ti was my original tertiary it would explain why I can do without friends and go it alone. And why I'm pretty cold. Apparentlymore so than the born psychopath. Who at least values friendship. I've been lusting afterpower my whole life, so maybe inferior Se. I mean, I call it goals and all, but it's basically success, glory, fame and power all wrapped up in one. 

If I'm INFJ, my Fe has been surgically removed to make me stronger. If that is possible, it makes sense with some of the events of my past life. 

Which means @Drunk Parrot was right, I am screwed up but not in the way he thought. 

How do I download and install Fe for itself? Right now I understand it only as a way to get stuff Ti and N, Ne or Ni, has decided.

Gosh, pseudo INFJ is well known to be what stressed female ENTPS and maybe male, I don't know, turn into in the teen years, so maybe that cuts both ways.

I kind of would rather be an ENTP, though. I don't want to be a counselor, lol.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

URLteenth said:


> Whoa, I can't just leave it at that! My Fe functions as a tertiary at best. If Ti was my original tertiary it would explain why I can do without friends and go it alone. And why I'm pretty cold. Apparentlymore so than the born psychopath. Who at least values friendship. I've been lusting afterpower my whole life, so maybe inferior Se. I mean, I call it goals and all, but it's basically success, glory, fame and power all wrapped up in one.
> 
> If I'm INFJ, my Fe has been surgically removed to make me stronger.
> 
> How do I download and install Fe for itself? Right now I understand it only as a way to get stuff Ti and N, Ne or Ni, has decided.


The initial realization that your Fe sucks can hit hard. My Fe is strong for tertiary, in terms of cognitively judging social norms and meeting ethical expectations. It doesn't mean I necessarily adhere to it, but it's strong enough as a way to function in society.

What you're talking about is empathy, which is why I said you're a psychopath or something in your life caused you to be an emotionally repressed sociopath. I would say I have the emotional depth of a 6 year old, to where life always feels like a game. A sociopath is likely to have a chip on their shoulder as they were forced to play the game of life. It's remarkable that those of us who society deserves are undeserving of empathy often suffer more, deep down, on an existential level. 



> Which means @Drunk Parrot was right, I am screwed up but not in the way he thought.


My "accusation" was based on the void that I can relate to, in your words. You type like a robot mixed with a 5 year old who just wishes people would like him. It's a unique feeling to be 100% human, yet feel detached from humanity. I am not sad, nor should you be either, as it is what life handed us. You can label yourself however you want, but I do not think you understand what empathy. Hell, I was shocked to learn that I'm actually supposed to feel other's emotional pain. I can existentially feel the burden of humanity, but I do not feel anything towards people. I might like them or dislike them, but my heart won't break if they get a flat tire or their grandfather dies. You previously preached about overcoming nature, but I'd counter that I'm further along than you are. Awareness is the first step, as denial does not allow for development. Again, call yourself what you will, but I think your empathy is shallow, at best.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

Drunk Parrot said:


> The initial realization that your Fe sucks can hit hard. My Fe is strong for tertiary, in terms of cognitively judging social norms and meeting ethical expectations. It doesn't mean I necessarily adhere to it, but it's strong enough as a way to function in society.


Yeah, I can do it, but I guess I don't feel it too much. Like eating with a burned tongue. 



Drunk Parrot said:


> What you're talking about is empathy, which is why I said you're a psychopath or something in your life caused you to be an emotionally repressed sociopath. I would say I have the emotional depth of a 6 year old, to where life always feels like a game. A sociopath is likely to have a chip on their shoulder as they were forced to play the game of life. It's remarkable that those of us who society deserves are undeserving of empathy often suffer more, deep down, on an existential level.


Now, there I think the emotionally repressed bit seems accurate. 




Drunk Parrot said:


> My "accusation" was based on the void that I can relate to, in your words. You type like a robot mixed with a 5 year old who just wishes people would like him. It's a unique feeling to be 100% human, yet feel detached from humanity. I am not sad, nor should you be either, as it is what life handed us. You can label yourself however you want, but I do not think you understand what empathy. Hell, I was shocked to learn that I'm actually supposed to feel other's emotional pain. I can existentially feel the burden of humanity, but I do not feel anything towards people. I might like them or dislike them, but my heart won't break if they get a flat tire or their grandfather dies. You previously preached about overcoming nature, but I'd counter that I'm further along than you are. Awareness is the first step, as denial does not allow for development. Again, call yourself what you will, but I think your empathy is shallow, at best.


You were basically right after all, but then I'm going to learn about it. Yeah, I maybe don't pay attention automatically, but the core feeling is present in the back of my mind, just not in the past a major priority. So if I bring that core feeling front and center often enough, I'm sure my brain will 'rewire', or maybe I just haven't used those 'muscles' enough growing up. 

How about the possibility that psychopaths in general get too much practical benefit from their behavior to want to change? Taken with the lack of education and lack of cultivation of ideals most people experience, that might add up to a lack of possibility of development. 

Perhaps I'm still in the "Oh hell, what's up?" stage you mentioned, but I thought that most men, at least, and some women view the world this way. I all but know that your average ST man isn't filled with empathy. And most successful people I've met don't seem particularly ooey-gooey. In fact, the most successful people I know are super focused on their goals and shove the rest aside as irrelevant. 

So if much of the population doesn't act especially empathetic, I see this as a problem, you're right on that, but I think I'm in line with my own grandfather, for example, who was a sharpshooter but then ended up as a classic post-war family man. Not overflowing with affection, but he was a plenty functional ST father and provider. 

Maybe this is an N vs. S thing? In the absence of a lot of empathy N realizes it has options, and goes off the walls more than S?

Anyhow, just some thoughts . . .


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

URLteenth said:


> Whoa, I can't just leave it at that! My Fe functions as a tertiary at best. If Ti was my original tertiary it would explain why I can do without friends and go it alone. And why I'm pretty cold. Apparentlymore so than the born psychopath. Who at least values friendship. I've been lusting afterpower my whole life, so maybe inferior Se. I mean, I call it goals and all, but it's basically success, glory, fame and power all wrapped up in one.
> 
> If I'm INFJ, my Fe has been surgically removed to make me stronger. If that is possible, it makes sense with some of the events of my past life.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Sounds like a strong push for *ISTP*! The stack is Ti Se Ni Fe. Good scores from the test and it's lots closer to your current description; and, for sure, "Mechanic" is quite different from "Counselor". Plus, @Blue Soul and @Entropic both got ISTP early on.

ISTP description is *here*.


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

Lack of affective empathy is not a sufficient criteria for a psychopathy though. If you look at Robert Hare's system, there's dimensions composed of both malignant narcissism and ASPD and you need to have most traits from both dimensions of them in order to qualify for that label. Behaviorally a classic psychopath is sort of like ESTP on steroids.

There are a lot of other psychological disorders that include blunted emotions and lack of affective empathy, including schizoid personality disorder. I found an article that links schizoid personality disorder with ISTP and INFJ in Dominant-Tertiary loop, check it out.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Shroud Shifter said:


> Lack of affective empathy is not a sufficient criteria for a psychopathy though. If you look at Robert Hare's system, there's dimensions composed of both malignant narcissism and ASPD and you need to have most traits from both dimensions of them in order to qualify for that label. Behaviorally a classic psychopath is sort of like ESTP on steroids.
> 
> There are a lot of other psychological disorders that include blunted emotions and lack of affective empathy, including schizoid personality disorder. I found an article that links schizoid personality disorder with ISTP and INFJ in Dominant-Tertiary loop, check it out.


Robert Hare has only done extensive research on clinical psychopaths who are criminals. He also believes 1% of people are psychopaths. After some math, the majority of psychopaths live and operate in the normal world. Anyway, ASPD is not the same as psychopathy, either. Psychopathy is not even mentioned in the DSM, which means it still has not been defined. 
@URLteenth good response. I'm going to bed, but I'll follow up tomorrow.


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

Nowadays I relate to the word "psychopath" pretty much the same way Akiyama thinks about "opinion". Media portrayals since Silence of the Lambs has made the word itself very appealing to the general public, and in the process it has lost all meaning. Pretty much everyone who considers themselves a "bad boi" labels themselves "psychopaths", "sociopaths" or even "high-functioning sociopaths", and the proof is because they just know it to be so, or want it to be so.

That said, I don't doubt for a second that the majority of people who are "psychopaths" in the sense Hare has defined the term manage to paddle through life without breaking any significant laws. This breed of people is overrepresented among politicians, I meet them all the time. The stereotype of "con-man ESTP" is pretty good description of what they actually look and act like. Most of them are not aware that people could label them as such, they just consider themselves smarter and better than most people they come across.

Psychopathy is not mentioned in the DSM, no, and I doubt it ever will be. It's used as a clinical tool in assessing criminals. Most criminals who score high enough points in the PCL-r to qualify a psychopath will get either Narcissistic PD or Anti-social PD from DSM, depending on whether their traits are heavier on the narcissistic or anti-social dimension on Hare's checklist.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Shroud Shifter said:


> Nowadays I relate to the word "psychopath" pretty much the same way Akiyama thinks about "opinion". Media portrayals since Silence of the Lambs has made the word itself very appealing to the general public, and in the process it has lost all meaning. Pretty much everyone who considers themselves a "bad boi" labels themselves "psychopaths", "sociopaths" or even "high-functioning sociopaths", and the proof is because they just know it to be so, or want it to be so.
> 
> That said, I don't doubt for a second that the majority of people who are "psychopaths" in the sense Hare has defined the term manage to paddle through life without breaking any significant laws. This breed of people is overrepresented among politicians, I meet them all the time. The stereotype of "con-man ESTP" is pretty good description of what they actually look and act like. Most of them are not aware that people could label them as such, they just consider themselves smarter and better than most people they come across.
> 
> Psychopathy is not mentioned in the DSM, no, and I doubt it ever will be. It's used as a clinical tool in assessing criminals. Most criminals who score high enough points in the PCL-r to qualify a psychopath will get either Narcissistic PD or Anti-social PD from DSM, depending on whether their traits are heavier on the narcissistic or anti-social dimension on Hare's checklist.


I agree with a lot of what you said. What I'll add, though, is I believe the condition of psychopathy is a real thing. It is why I consider myself one, but I don't have a disorder. I think the internet will be very beneficial as this condition, which I consider a natural human variant, becomes better researched and more psychopaths and sociopaths become self aware. Self-Awareness is the key for any person to better themselves. My motivations are not moral, but they are practical and existential. That is why me telling @URLteenth what I consider him, is not an insult. It's more an invitation for self awareness. I can not clinically determine what his diagnosis could be, but I perceive he's closer to me on "The Whatever we want to call it Spectrum" than he is to normal people.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@URLteenth here is my response: 11 pages worth haha. I've been on adderall so I really pumped it. This is just Part I as I explain my psychological view. The other parts are linked at the bottom of the thread:

http://personalitycafe.com/general-...psychopathy-machiavellian-ism-narcissism.html


----------



## Shroud Shifter (Sep 9, 2015)

> I agree with a lot of what you said. What I'll add, though, is I believe the condition of psychopathy is a real thing. It is why I consider myself one, but I don't have a disorder. I think the internet will be very beneficial as this condition, which I consider a natural human variant, becomes better researched and more psychopaths and sociopaths become self aware. Self-Awareness is the key for any person to better themselves. My motivations are not moral, but they are practical and existential. That is why me telling @URLteenth what I consider him, is not an insult. It's more an invitation for self awareness. I can not clinically determine what his diagnosis could be, but I perceive he's closer to me on "The Whatever we want to call it Spectrum" than he is to normal people.


Okay, fair enough. What I'd like to add is that to me URLteenth doesn't sound like anyone I've met I'd considered a probable psychopath. At all. But of course, it's up to him to do the research and decide for himself.

ETA: And one more thing: If you think anyone with a bit low affective empathy and difficulties in relating to people on emotional level is a psychopath, I'd say that covers about half of everyone I know, including me. I'm not saying all psychopaths are criminals (much), but they are a very distinctive type, and appear anything but blunt and emotionless.


----------

